# Plant ID from Seed? Hmmmm.



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay,

So I don't really expect anyone to actually id this plant based solely on the seed; I mainly want to post a pic of the seed before I loose it and then save my thread for when it starts to grow.

I found this seed in a batch of java moss that I got from davemonkey when he hooked me up with some blue pearl shrimp-lets. The seed has the same look as _Polygonum hydropiperoides_, except that it's a little larger, and the seed coat (reminds me of an achene from some sedges I see sometimes) is more of a dull, super-dark brown instead of a glossy black. It's been soaking for who-knows-how-long, so this may have something to do with it. I know Dave's got 2 different Polygonums, but I'm not sure if he's ever had any bloom and set seed while this moss has been in his tank (or maybe Rita's tank). Of course, for all I know it could be a _Carex sp_., but the seed is awefully hard for one.

Anyway, I'm going to toss it into the Wetland-n-a-Box and see what happens. If it sprouts I'll update this thread at that time. Otherwise, it was worth a shot...


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool! That was from Rita's tank. The only plant that has flowered in there was _Polygonum praetermissum_ 'Ruby' (ID is only as correct as what information the hobby currently has).

Also, I used soil in that tank, so there is a chance that the seed is a hitchhicker from something in my yard. I hope it sprouts for you, that would be neat to find out what it is.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

davemonkey said:


> Cool! That was from Rita's tank. The only plant that has flowered in there was _Polygonum praetermissum_ 'Ruby' (ID is only as correct as what information the hobby currently has).
> 
> Also, I used soil in that tank, so there is a chance that the seed is a hitchhicker from something in my yard. I hope it sprouts for you, that would be neat to find out what it is.


I'd put my money on the hitchiker. _P. praetermissum _has achenes that are round. Probably the right genus though (if whatever it is hasn't been transferred to _Persicaria_).


----------

